# New P-380 Rear sight on backwards from factory



## Brent (May 23, 2009)

I received my new Kahr 380 yesterday. I was excited to get to the range and shoot it. The guns function was flawless. When I arrived home to clean the gun, I noticed that the rear sight was on backwards from the factory with the white dot facing the front sight dot. I was somewhat dissapointed needless to say since I have had this gun on order since November 2008. Anyone else seen any similiar problems???
Thanks,
Brent


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow - I've never seen that before, and I've looked at a lot of kahr. I ended up getting my PM9 with 3 dot night sights, since I don't care for that rear line sight. But on the 380 - the site isn't very tall, so that's good enough.

I actually would have gotten the 380 over the PM9 - but finding ammo for 380 is too tough right now.


----------



## Brent (May 23, 2009)

Yep, I own a P9 and a PM9, first time I have seen it too


----------



## CaseyP (May 24, 2009)

I have mine on pre order, all paid up but the last 100, which I usually don't pay until delivery. I am really hoping that nothing like this happens on mine. I have about 300 rounds of .380 stored up, just waiting on the pistol, and 2 extra magazines that I've been able to stare at, waiting for the pistol, itself to come in.

Mind if I ask what price you got on yours, out the door?


----------



## Brent (May 23, 2009)

Paid $550.00 out the door through my friend who is an FFL dealer.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I would have thought a dealer would have seen that. Did you buy this at a store you were at or what it sent from another FFL? I'm just curious how many people overlooked this.

I don't know how the CS dept works at Kahr but I'd want ot send it to someone and tell them to fix it. I'm also not well acquainted with the weapons. Is the sight dovetailed in and can it fit both ways? If so I might just deal with it myself.

[Went to look up the weapon]

It looks to me like you should be able to take it out and turn it around yourself if you wanted. $550.00 for that 380? Hows it shoot and at what distances?


----------



## CaseyP (May 24, 2009)

550 out the door is a really good price!

The cheapest I've see was on Cheaperthandirt.com, which is out of stock. They had them for 539.99 plus shipping and FFL fee.

so 30 bucks for FFL, and assume 15 to ship it, that's 585, plus they're out of stock, as said.


My local shop let me order one for 581 and change...with tax 621.26 out the door.


----------



## Brent (May 23, 2009)

The gun came from an FFL dealer who got it from a supplier. He got the gun at his cost and I paid $1 dollar plus shipping and tax over that. Gun shoots really well, the sights make a big difference when compared to the Kel-Tec or LCP. Like I said, I was really dissapointed to discover the rear sight issue. I have contacted Kahr. It took me 6 months to get. The sight can be turned around and is not dovetailed. Maybe Kahr will put night sights on it for me for my trouble. (I doubt it)LOL.


----------



## Brent (May 23, 2009)

I'm really starting to get upset with Kahr. I contacted the law enforcement rep and Kahr service about the factory mis-hap. As soon as they learned about it I immediately received an email from Kahr service asking for my serial number and they requested an address for a fed-ex pick-up to be overnighted to them and then overnighted back to me. I sent the information and fed-ex has yet to arrive. I have sent two more emails to Kahr for the confirmation and have heard nothing in two days. Anyone else had this problem out of Kahr? You would think they would respond to this for quality control reasons.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Brent said:


> The sight can be turned around and is not dovetailed. Maybe Kahr will put night sights on it for me for my trouble. (I doubt it)LOL.


Wishfull thinking on your part:mrgreen:

I've been impressed with the Kahr Customer Service that I've read about here and I have gotten a number of responses from Kahr for questions I had about the PM9 I have on order.

I'm sure that of all the 1,000's of weapons they turn out one will slip through every now and then. Too bad it was yours.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Brent (May 23, 2009)

Hey, I hear ya and I realize this. It is just dissapointing that I had to wait so long to get it and discover that issue. I have a P9 and a PM9 also. No issues, very satisfied with Kahr.


----------



## CaseyP (May 24, 2009)

any update on this? did the Fed ex truck ever show up?

Did Kahr ever receive the pistol and fix the issue?


----------

